# Sig 229 Picky about ammo?



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

Ok so I have a SAS GEN II on order with local dealer. Is the 229 known for wanting certain ammo? I usually go with 180 gr .40 ammo with what ever brand is available. My PX4 hasn't had any issues with any ammo I have thrown it.
Hopefully have the gun Friday. Sig didn't have any so he said he would get it from a distributor. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I can only speak for the 9mm, but my SAS Gen 2 will eat anything I feed it. I've even mixed brands in the mag trying to get it to stumble and it chewed it right up. 

That being said, make sure to run a few boxes of whatever you choose for SD ammo through it just to be sure. You don't want to find out you have the one brand in there that your gun doesn't like when it matters most.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

What Todd said - I have the P229 DAK - same gun different appearance and I shoot just about any ammo in 40 S&W and prefer the 160 gr bullet but I have shot the 180 gr (they were on sale). I've shot PMC, Winchester, Remington, Federal without any problems. My preferred PD is Federal Hydra-Shok and I've shot at least 50 rounds with no problems.

You're gonna like that gun I'm sure:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I just have the lowly basic 229 in .40. But it will eat anything I put in it. I am wondering why you posed this question after you ordered one. I would think I would want to know that beforehand.


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> I just have the lowly basic 229 in .40. But it will eat anything I put in it. I am wondering why you posed this question after you ordered one. I would think I would want to know that beforehand.


I am asking myself the same question. Thought I covered all the bases as I looked at a lot of guns. I thought of this more as a don't buy xxxxxx because it hates it. My luck that is what I would have thrown in it first.

Thanks


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> What Todd said - I have the P229 DAK - same gun different appearance and I shoot just about any ammo in 40 S&W and prefer the 160 gr bullet but I have shot the 180 gr (they were on sale). I've shot PMC, Winchester, Remington, Federal without any problems. My preferred PD is Federal Hydra-Shok and I've shot at least 50 rounds with no problems.
> 
> You're gonna like that gun I'm sure:smt023


Curious why you like 160 gr? What do see is its advantage over 180 gr. Is it primarily the faster speed? Just curious.


----------



## HKP30 (Oct 13, 2009)

The P229 is one of my favorite designs, I own the following:

P229R 9mm
P229R Two-Tone .40
P229R Nitron .40
P229R Stainless Elite .40
P229R Equinox .40

Never a problem with any of them. I've never heard of a P229 suffering from ammo sensitivity issues. Enjoy the new pistol!!


----------



## dpdtc (Sep 23, 2009)

HKP30 said:


> The P229 is one of my favorite designs, I own the following:
> 
> P229R 9mm
> P229R Two-Tone .40
> ...


Nice collection of 229's you got there. I think I will like it a lot can't wait. Thanks for the input.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

dpdtc said:


> Curious why you like 160 gr? What do see is its advantage over 180 gr. Is it primarily the faster speed? Just curious.


Sorry mistyped - it is the 165gr and yes I normally select the middle weight in a caliber range. I have shot both and they have nearly identical in recoil and the ballistics are nearly the same, a little more drop on the 180gr (at 50 yds) and less penetration with the 165gr and nearly the same energy so this fits my needs.

Any reason why I would not shoot the 180gr? - Nope.


----------

